# Mongrel vs Moto Hammer



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying to decide which one of these would be the best choice for my Viking.

We ride mostly dry surfaces.. lots of rock, dirt, some mud, but not a ton.. snow on occasion, and I use it a ton on pasture. The Bighorns tear the crap out of my pasture, so a tire with closer spaced lugs would do less damage. I want to make sure I still have skinz on it that will get me around well.
Also, I want 6 or 8 ply. No more sticks-thru-the -tire BS for me..

Anyone have experience with the Mongrels or the Moto Hammers??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Never heard of either one to be honest... You got pictures?


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

I will when I get 'em! LOL!

After reading reviews online, I went with the Moto Hammers. Put 'em on a set of black ss212's. 

should be here next week. Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. I like the 212's


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Been awhile since I've been on here..


The MotoHammers work great! 8 ply and DOT approved. Not the best for deep mud, but work well in all other surfaces.


Here's a shot of the Vike last August when our daughter and I ran the Magruder Corridor. It's a 120 mile (each way) from Central Idaho to Darby Montana. Truly the middle of no where. Elevations from 3500 to over 8,000.


Epic ride!


----------

